# My plan for running DNP.



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there guys, best regards from Canada.

I've ordered a bottle of DNP from Dhacks(48x250mg+500mg Vit C) and plan to run it intermittently. I'll buy supplementing with Vitamin C, E, and Magnesium aswell as a multi-vitamin(stacking 2 pills of Orange Triad + 1 Centrum as I'm running low on OT)

I'll be eating 2000 cals a day and will be going to the gym at minimum 4-5 times a week. 3 of which will be lifting days. I'll be eating fairly healthy with protein being at 1g/lb and fats low and the rest will be filled with carbs. I'll likely be following IF(intermittent fasting).

I will be doing keto for 3 days and fructose load on the 4th day to elevate T3 as I've read from a few sources.

I plan to assess my tolerance for the first 2 days with 250mg and move onto 500mg/day. I will have nothing to do for my durations so the unease will be tolerable. I'm generally very tolerant to things like stomach problems or glycemic problems. I'll also be using Ephedrine and caffeine at 24mg(e) 200mg© x 2.

I'll be running for 9 days(2 of which are assessing days) then going 9 days off on maintenance calories. Then continuing the same pattern once more, then 9 more days off and finishing the rest of the bottle.

I'm a natural lifter, and intend to stay this way(nothing against you mates here.)

How does my plan look? I've done(to what I think..) good amount of research and feel confident enough in my approach. I've already established with myself that it's going to be hell and back so this shouldn't be a problematic concern lol.

My stats:

5'11

198lbs

16-18% bf.

Thanks guys. No hate for the first post please  .


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi mate,

I'm due to start my first cycle soon, so by no means an expert but I think you might want to do some more reading first.

I'm pretty sure the most successful DNP cycles are a low dose between 100mg-250mg per day for a long period of time 4-6 weeks. I also believe that it's most effective with low carb/Keto, you seem to suggest that you're doing IF and Keto...

Good Luck


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

My concern is I do not want to become hypoglycemic at any time haha. I think I'll be eating more like 1800. If I eat 2000 calories I'll have to aim to eat well above body weight in protein. I follow IF for sanity and convenience sake. I've revised and am going to try and stay below 100-125g of carbs. But, I can go lower if suggested.

Edit: After a bit more reading, I've revised. I will heavily consider going keto. I'll be aiming for roughly 50g of carbs. So that means adding up all the tag-a-long carbs from cottage cheese, cheese slices, and protein powders I have roughly 15g of carbs left which I'll use to eat tomatoes for dem dere potassium. I will not make any effort to eat a varied diet on this, I just wanna get in do work and get out.


----------



## RearDeltsBrah (Dec 17, 2012)

not supplementing t3? it's advised by many at 50-100mg ed.

also why the choice of running 500mg intermittently rather than a lower dose for a longer continual time? link source if you have.

should have waited till the 5th for the d-hacks DNP btw, theres a sale!


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

RearDeltsBrah said:


> not supplementing t3? it's advised by many at 50-100mg ed.
> 
> also why the choice of running 500mg intermittently rather than a lower dose for a longer continual time? link source if you have.
> 
> should have waited till the 5th for the d-hacks DNP btw, theres a sale!


I've read sources exclaiming that short runs without exogenous T3's are fine. I can try and look for the link, but I can't remember which one I read. Not trying to stir any controversy here!! I got it at sale price it seems, I checked back at the site and it's the same price I paid for just a couple days ago. I prefer to blast DNP and give breaks between to let my T3 regulate again and blast again. I just didn't want to buy any T3 or use it for that matter.

Delts brah you aware I assume eh you cheeky kent.

Edit: Off to the gym mates, will get back to yous.


----------



## RearDeltsBrah (Dec 17, 2012)

its not the 5th yet, sale hasn't started!

i heard that your t3 will be fukd in like 2 days at your dose lol.

of course i'm aware! have a good session mate.

not trying to rustle any jimmies regarding t3 ;p


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RearDeltsBrah said:


> its not the 5th yet, sale hasn't started!
> 
> i heard that your t3 will be fukd in like 2 days at your dose lol.
> 
> ...


Sale started early mate ! On now !


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Sale started early mate ! On now !


You on commission?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> You on commission?


Just setting that mother fcuker straight man !!


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

RearDeltsBrah said:


> its not the 5th yet, sale hasn't started!
> 
> i heard that your t3 will be fukd in like 2 days at your dose lol.
> 
> ...


Well.. We shall see what happens. I'm actually so excited to start DNP.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Even though you state the unease may be tolerable, I think that your lifting/training might suffer at 500mg mate. I recently ran 250mg a day and found it hard going with regards to training. Actually dropped it back then to 250mg EOD, which was much better for me personally.

Good luck though and keep us updated :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well from what I gather no one knows more about DNP than Raptor 

He's the one to ask


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe he'll come around in here  .

I don't plan on training with any effort lol. Just enough to maximize the metabolic increase. I've lost a lot of weight, 70lbs so far. I've developed a binge eating disorder so whenever I go about my binge eating I generally give up on lifting. Many reasons as to why I have this disorder, my looks being one of the main. I'm use to workout out without much energy or will. Always running steep deficits.

I know I should address the issue of binge eating first, but I believe I can resolve it once I get my body where I'd like.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bump for Raptor


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Well from what I gather no one knows more about DNP than Raptor
> 
> He's the one to ask


Haha my opinions are just don't run it like i did :lol:

A week ago i ran a 3 day blast like, 1000mg 750mg 500mg.... lost nearly a stone, felt like i was dying... felt a bit off for days after so comfort ate and put the weight back on haha. Anyway i plan to use much more sensibly next time, just 125- 250mg each day next time... the sides for any more can just drain me too much. I once ran 800mg of BRL stuff no probs, but BRL was crap... the stuff i use now is D Hacks DNP and is much better quality, one the 1000mg day i was up in my loft conversion with zero central heating on with both sky lights open, lay on top of my sheets naked and sweating, the wind was blowing through, when it rained and blew in on to me, it felt awesome


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Celica said:


> I've ordered a bottle of DNP from Dhacks(48x250mg+500mg Vit C) and plan to run it intermittently. I'll buy supplementing with Vitamin C, E, and Magnesium aswell as a multi-vitamin(stacking 2 pills of Orange Triad + 1 Centrum as I'm running low on OT)
> 
> running anti-oxidants is a good idea. Dhacks DNP already has vitamin C.
> 
> ...


Mate as good general guide on dose and duration (and why to run T3):

The original use of DNP for weight loss in the 1930s, was subject to a HUGE 100,000 person study by Cutter & Tainting:

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article....ticleid=246907

it was also used as part of an obestity treatment patent application in the USA, in the 80s:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%2...4,673,691).pdf

now you will note that in the 1930s use of DNP, the dose was 100mg/day, and in the 1980's Patent Application, the dose was alternating between 125mg and 250mg/day with 50-100mcg T3. In fact the last point is the most important- DNP IMMEDIATELY stops the conversion in your body of t4 (inactive) to t3 (active) thyroid hormone.

for those that don't understand that this happens immediately, see:

"...Dinitrophenol inhibits the deiodination of thyroxine"

from: http://www.eje-online.org/content/77/1/122.abstract

for those that don't understand what that means, put simply there is an enzyme called "deiodonase" which works by removing one Iodine molecule from t4 to make it the active form of thyroid, which is t3:

"...The thyroid hormones, triiodothyronine (T3) and thyroxine (T4), are tyrosine-based hormones produced by the thyroid gland that are primarily responsible for regulation of metabolism. Iodine is necessary for the production of T3 and T4. A deficiency of iodine leads to decreased production of T3 and T4, enlarges the thyroid tissue and will cause the disease known as goitre. The major form of thyroid hormone in the blood is thyroxine (T4), which has a longer half-life than T3. The ratio of T4 to T3 released into the blood is roughly 20 to 1. T4 is converted to the active T3 (three to four times more potent than T4) within cells by deiodinases (5'-iodinase). These are further processed by decarboxylation and deiodination to produce iodothyronamine (T1a) and thyronamine (T0a). All three isoforms of the deiodinases are selenium-containing enzymes, thus dietary selenium is essential for T3 production."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_hormone

the bolded part clearly states that the deiodenase enzyme converts t4 to t3; and the very first link shows that DNP stops this process because it interferes with the deiodenase enzymes....

So if you look at the lastest and best science available, you would:

1. use a low dose (100mg-250mg)

2. consider alternating 125/250mg

3. use 50-100mcg t3 while on DNP

from: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...125mg-dnp.html

Basically, even on a short cycle, you need to run T3.

ALso, be aware that many of the supposed "side effects" the USA based boards say are due to DNP, are really due to low T3:

Signs Of LOW T3:

Cold intolerance, increased sensitivity to cold

Constipation

Weight gain and water retention[10][11][12] not just related to DNP- the reason water retention stays after coming of DNP- takes 1-2 weeks for the T3 to return to normal

Bradycardia (low heart rate - fewer than sixty beats per minute)

Fatigue everyone thought that this was DNP...

Decreased sweating can cause the increase in core temp on DNP, since sweating is what cools you

Muscle cramps and joint pain often associated with DNP

Dry, itchy skin

Thin, brittle fingernails

Rapid thoughts

Depression

Poor muscle tone (muscle hypotonia) always thought to be due to DNP

Female infertility; any kind of problems with menstrual cycles

Hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea

Elevated serum cholesterol

from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothyroidism

you will notice that you may not feel cold, owing to the DNP, but fatigue (made worse with DNP- in fact the extreme fatigue from DNP use is primarily due to this!!), and lactation (ie t3 keeps prolactin at normal levels) are all issues you may face and blame AAS... when in fact its reduced t3.

be aware, that the decreased T3 happens IMMEDIATELY, as in from the first day- if the DNP is working on fat loss, its also working at stopping the conversion of t4 to t3.

Many of the "side effects" of DNP are actually down to the reduced T3- as an example, low t3 means you sweat less- yet sweating cools you (why you sweat with fever, and DNP); now if you can't sweat or sweat enough, your core temp rises- this has always been mooted on USA forums as a "danger" but they never understood that this was because of the T3 reduction....

In my books, if your run DNP without T3 supplementation, you are plain out and out stupid.... as you can see many of the "sides" of DNP are really related to the reduction of T3 when taking T3, not the DNP itself...

from: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-t...5mg-dnp-2.html


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Haha my opinions are just don't run it like i did :lol:
> 
> A week ago i ran a 3 day blast like, 1000mg 750mg 500mg.... lost nearly a stone, felt like i was dying... felt a bit off for days after so comfort ate and put the weight back on haha. Anyway i plan to use much more sensibly next time, just 125- 250mg each day next time... the sides for any more can just drain me too much. I once ran 800mg of BRL stuff no probs, but BRL was crap... the stuff i use now is D Hacks DNP and is much better quality, one the 1000mg day i was up in my loft conversion with zero central heating on with both sky lights open, lay on top of my sheets naked and sweating, the wind was blowing through, when it rained and blew in on to me, it felt awesome


sounds similar to my (in)famous blast; started at 200mg/day and increased every 2nd day to eventually run 1500mg for 3 days straight.. felt like i was gonna die; after 21 days or so, lost 2kg.. was pointless....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fook me Aus you got a secretary there now?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Fook me Aus you got a secretary there now?


I'm on leave this month.. and the same $hit needs repeating, as I've posted the same info on 4 threads today, becuase everyone jsut starts a thread rather than searching.. so I've got a handy "cut 'n paste" file for the common stuff now :smartass:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> I'm on leave this month.. and the same $hit needs repeating, as I've posted the same info on 4 threads today, becuase everyone jsut starts a thread rather than searching.. so I've got a handy "cut 'n paste" file for the common stuff now :smartass:


I noticed the wording was dot for dot,hence sarky sexsitary post lol

You could probs ans most posts by cut and paste now it seems,people don't try to look.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> sounds similar to my (in)famous blast; started at 200mg/day and increased every 2nd day to eventually run 1500mg for 3 days straight.. felt like i was gonna die; after 21 days or so, lost 2kg.. was pointless....


What do you run now aus? I've just started a cycle, would it be possible to recomp whilst on a low dose of DNP?

Like Mon-Thurs 250mg Fri-Sun 125mg? I would do lower at weekends as the mrs moans when i sweat the bed out, and also moans when my cum tastes like chemicals lol


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

Aus thanks for the info. I appreciate it a lot mate. I still plan to run 500mg after assessing my tolerance, and truthfully yes my logic is strongly flawed in the fact that I do not want to alter my hormones exogenously. Other than for the sake of the side affects, are there any reasons to run T3 along with DNP? I guess I should've clarified that my research was not that of medical documentation, I will admit my fault for sure.

Thanks for the info guys.

Edit: I've already ordered the stuff some few days ago and plan to use it with or without T3.

I'm extremely desperate to lose this last 20-25lbs. I need a boost for my confidence and mental sake. I've struggled in the same weight range for a year and a half with no progression in lifts or size because of either cutting, or binge eating from various reasons. I need this fat gooooone.

Btw, you guys are pretty sick here. Much more grown up, social, helpful and kind here rather than other popular bodybuilding forums.(I'm sure you know where)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> What do you run now aus? I've just started a cycle, would it be possible to recomp whilst on a low dose of DNP?
> 
> Like Mon-Thurs 250mg Fri-Sun 125mg? I would do lower at weekends as the mrs moans when i sweat the bed out, and also moans when my cum tastes like chemicals lol


last time I ran it was 125/250 and T3; had the best results by far.

I should say, I dislike DNP intensely; i hate the lethargy, the yellow cum, and not having the cardio ability/energy to even get to cumming while having sex...

I'm comp prepping now for April 27; following a keto diet; am using phentermine HCL for appetite suppression and an energy boost, as well as T3 and T4 (of course copious quantities of AAS).. I won't be running DNP unless at week 12 (out of 16) I'm seriously behind schedule.

DNP can be a useful tool to shred the last bit of fat when cutting; i will keep it in the cupboard for that reason; but it can't compensate for a diet you cheat on...



Celica said:


> Aus thanks for the info. I appreciate it a lot mate. I still plan to run 500mg after assessing my tolerance, and truthfully yes my logic is strongly flawed in the fact that I do not want to alter my hormones exogenously. Other than for the sake of the side affects, are there any reasons to run T3 along with DNP? I guess I should've clarified that my research was not that of medical documentation, I will admit my fault for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> ...


Mate it's your call. However, you are seriously robbing yourself of results by not supplementing T3; its scientifically proven to cause HYPOTHYROIDISM... immediately.. do you really think fat loss is optimal when you're hypothyroid???

The whole thing about depleting (this part is good, as DNP works best for fat burning, if there are no carbs to burn first), but then "loading" carbs is seriously flawed- DNP stops your body converting t4 to t3- this is not a theory but a fact; you cannot use food to fix this problem.

As stated, many of the "sides" of DNP are related to actually being suddenly, and dramatically hypothyroid: the people who end up in hospital because their core temperature kept rising uncontrollably- the reason is being hypothyroid prevents you from sweating, and evaporative cooling from sweating is how your body normally cools itself...

Your question about "any reasons" to run T3 with DNP beggars belief- who WANTS to be HYPOTHYROID???? you do understand that means you won't lose as much as you could have, and you'll put it back on when you come of the DNP...

You're all set to run higher doses for results.... but more results don't come from MORE DNP, it comes from SMART use- add T3 to a low dose of DNP.

If you're going to run high dose DNP, use at least 100mcg T3/day on your dnp cycle. By the way, DNP interferes with the ability of other medicines to work- hence dosages for t3 on DNP is a MIN of 50mcg (as stated by the science) despite a normal full adult dose of t3 being 25mcg.... on a plus side, its hard to get drunk on DNP (your liver metabolises the alcohol faster, and preferentially to any other fuel on DNP).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RS4 said:


> Are you taking the ****?
> 
> Aus has went out of his way to post medical studies to show why you need to run T3 and your reply is to ask
> 
> ...


its alright mate; as the saying goes, "you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him" take his T3 :lol:

anyhow, I always hope others reading learn something.. even if the OP ignores it..


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

RS4 said:


> Are you taking the ****?
> 
> Aus has went out of his way to post medical studies to show why you need to run T3 and your reply is to ask
> 
> ...


Will you relax?

1. I just woke up.

2. He exclaims that the side affects are related to absence or halt of T3. I do not mind the sides as long as I do not alter my hormones exogenously(yes failed logic, everyone has their own thoughts and reasons.)

Edit: Aus, I would like to send you a PM, will that be okay? Also re-reading everything, I understand the other affects of not having T3 in terms of results.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Celica said:


> Will you relax?
> 
> 1. I just woke up.
> 
> 2. He exclaims that the side affects are related to absence or halt of T3. I do not mind the sides as long as I do not alter my hormones exogenously(yes failed logic, everyone has their own thoughts and reasons.)


But you ARE altering your hormones exogenously!!

DNP stops the activity of the deiodenase enzyme (the enzyme that removes one Iodine from t4 to give the active T3). Hence your are suppressing (altering) your endogenous hormone levels artificially.... you take extra T3 while on DNP to compensate for this.

You are voluntarily becoming medically HYPOTHYROID yet you say you don't want to affect your hormones? Is you're IQ under 100??

The results of running DNP are not what most people expect- in fact if you don't run T3, report back 1month after your cycle.. bet you're not ripped..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Celica said:


> Aus, I would like to send you a PM, will that be okay? Also re-reading everything, I understand the other affects of not having T3 in terms of results.


feel free....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump to read later.


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

Alright guess I don't have the privilege to send messages yet.

Will becoming hypothyroid from DNP use in absence of T3 be a chronic issue? Edit: As in eating at maintenance for a month after will not do no good in bringing up thyroid?

Will using exogenous T3 rid me of my "natural card". No hate, I do not plan to be a bodybuilder per say, but I'd like to not mess around like that. NO HATE TO YOU GUYS HERE

Do people not keep the weight off due to binge eating or is it because of metabolic trauma?

You say the results are not what most expect, but then what about the many logs out there exclaiming it's effectiveness?(few actually mention no use of T3.)

If I were to buy T3, that means that I ****ed up because now I gotta pay 10GBP more ontop of the $27 at dhacks. Uggh.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Celica said:


> Alright guess I don't have the privilege to send messages yet.
> 
> Will becoming hypothyroid from DNP use in absence of T3 be a chronic issue? Edit: As in eating at maintenance for a month after will not do no good in bringing up thyroid?
> 
> ...


Logs mean nothing- what are the before/after pictures like?

nothing you do- whether its taking T3 or dnp gives any chronic issues. Serious myth. I've posted all the studies before- how about you use the search function..

You can take T3 and pass any drug test, even while still on it.... Every "natural" BB competitor diets for a show with T3, metformin, peptides (including GH and IGF-1), ECA; bulk up using 'slin.... ALL untestable... ever. Natural means no AAS right? well look how well people can use exogenous testosterone and pass olympic drug tests:

http://www.realx3mforum.com/smf/index.php?topic=11724.0

ok doses are smaller for sprinters....

Hey mate, at the end of the day, it makes no difference if you take T3 or not to me... just thought I'd put out the facts.

Try it without T3, and if the results arent what you wanted, try it again with.....


----------



## huuuge (Sep 29, 2009)

Does it matter what time you dose the DNP? I train at 6.30am and was wondering if dosing early would help avoid the night sweats but bring them forward to day sweats?


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

huuuge said:


> Does it matter what time you dose the DNP? I train at 6.30am and was wondering if dosing early would help avoid the night sweats but bring them forward to day sweats?


Yes, that will surely help, as by the end of the day the concentration of DNP will be lower and thus less side effects. However, you might want to consider lowering your carbs as well, it are mainly the carbs that cause the heat (please mind: less heat does not mean less fat loss!). DNP will keep doing its work, however, you will experience less issues.


----------



## huuuge (Sep 29, 2009)

Johny85 said:


> Yes, that will surely help, as by the end of the day the concentration of DNP will be lower and thus less side effects. However, you might want to consider lowering your carbs as well, it are mainly the carbs that cause the heat (please mind: less heat does not mean less fat loss!). DNP will keep doing its work, however, you will experience less issues.


Awesome, thanks mate


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive done DNP without T3 and trust me its horrid, the lethargy was incredible and i didnt go over 250mg of dnp a day.

Am now running it with T3 and apart from odd hot flush hear and there you wouldnt even know i was on it.....apart from the weight loss (16lb down in 17 days :thumb:

Before i would be a sweaty mess laying in bed panting like a dog but now am at work, full of energy, very little sweating (although i now split my dose up 125mg in morning and again in evening which may help this)

So basically as Aus has said, T3 is highly recommended not just in studies but from real life users.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

So T3 actually helps body temperature out then?


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

chelios said:


> So T3 actually helps body temperature out then?


Not sure about that one, but T3 definitely helps with the lethargy and water retention. What *does* help with body temp is eating less carbs. Carbs create the heat, but it isn't the heat that causes fat loss, so while being on DNP you might as well help yourself by eating less carbs throughout, makes life much easier.


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Ive done DNP without T3 and trust me its horrid, the lethargy was incredible and i didnt go over 250mg of dnp a day.
> 
> Am now running it with T3 and apart from odd hot flush hear and there you wouldnt even know i was on it.....apart from the weight loss (16lb down in 17 days :thumb:
> 
> ...


16lbs in 17 days? Dude that's awesome! At what weight did you start and how much T3 are you taking daily?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Johny85 said:


> 16lbs in 17 days? Dude that's awesome! At what weight did you start and how much T3 are you taking daily?


Well i was a chunky monkey to begin with so plenty for the dnp to go to work on. Am on 100mcg of t3 a day atm. Havent really stuck to a 'diet' but have massively reduced the amount i was eating and if ive fancied something ive had it but in much smaller portions, body has adjusted well, not tired, sleeping well, strength still there so all good so far :thumb:

With regards to weight i started at a fatboy 133.5kg and am now down to 125.5kg.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Well i was a chunky monkey to begin with so plenty for the dnp to go to work on. Am on 100mcg of t3 a day atm. Havent really stuck to a 'diet' but have massively reduced the amount i was eating and if ive fancied something ive had it but in much smaller portions, body has adjusted well, not tired, sleeping well, strength still there so all good so far :thumb:
> 
> With regards to weight i started at a fatboy 133.5kg and am now down to 125.5kg.


Well done mate. Awesome work so farm tempted myself to get me down fron 100 kg to 90kg.

Worried about the mad sweats though.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweats have been no issue at all. Ithink it is a combination of having 125mg caps now so can split the dose whereas before i only 250mg and aslo the fact ive mainly stayed well away from simple carbs. Ive had bread, pasta etc and been fine its if i have a can of coke then the sweats come.

And at the end of the day if you are sweating like a crazy man then lower the dose, just no need to be a total mess on dnp, more isnt better and loads of sides doesnt mean you getting better results, especially if they are so bad you can train or eat properly.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well seems good. I really want to try it, not sure what's holding me back. Probably the horror stories I've heard ages ago.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been running 250mg DNP for 11 days and been fine really, sleeping is disturbed due to sweats and hot flushes.

Bumped up to 500mg 3 days ago and wish I hadn't now!!

Sweats are much more noticeable as are hot flushes and breathing is like I've got asthma!!

Was planning on 5 more days but after the way I feel today then that's me done with it on this cycle!!!!!!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I've been running 250mg DNP for 11 days and been fine really, sleeping is disturbed due to sweats and hot flushes.
> 
> Bumped up to 500mg 3 days ago and wish I hadn't now!!
> 
> ...


How much weight have you lost mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The scales say 12lb but I'll give it a least 7 days for my true weight due to water retention and glycogen replacement.

I've done zero cardio but kept a clean diet and carbs around 50g.

Had one night where I ate a bowl of cereal, had a few biscuits and a snickers but other than that has been good.

It's been more of a trial run for later on in the year where I'll be leaner anyway and will also include cardio


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I weighed in again saturday and managed to put on a kg some how, god knows how as diet has been the same but i have started heavy training again now so maybe that has affected it.


----------

